# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Re-cladding fibro home.

## jdthe4th

I'm thinking of recladding my house with corrugated colorbond onto the top of the old fibro. It's like a wavelok style fibro running vertically, so I was thinking of attaching battens through the fibro into the studs (vertically) and then just tecking the sheets into the battens.
Anyone done this type of thing or can foresee any problems in the way I'm thinking of going about it?
Any input would be good.
Cheers, - John

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I've seen it done. Recladding over existing fibro that is.  
And when I find the demented pinhead who did it to my house (in f%^&ing fake brick panels I might add) I'm going to......<SIGH> 
Just don't OK. Don't do it. It won't be worth the hate. Do the job properly first time. Or not at all. You have been warned.

----------


## Cooky

I second SBD but perhaps a little less graphically! I'm in the middle of fixing up the exact same thing where someone before me stuck plaster and bricked around the fibro - the wavelock stuff is called shadowline. Bite the bullet, get the asbestos out, it'll save you a lot of time and money in the end - cos having it in the house still is a big turnoff for resale, and doing stuff to walls and ceilings will constantly be a worry.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  Not that hard to remove the asbestos sheeting safely although rules vary between states. Do it properly - nothing to be gained by leaving it there.  :Frown:

----------


## nww1969

I think you will ad value to your property if you remove the asbestos.
I have just removed it myself and clad with wethertex sheeting the vertical type 
which comes in 2.4,2.6,3.0, and a width of 1.2m It goes up very quickly.
The cost was about 8 grand for the cladding alone and has made a new house.
This was for a two story so a single story would be cheaper. 
Make sure you checkout your council regulation on asbestos removal and take care.

----------


## Stan 101

I'm having custom orb installed over FC sheet in the next few weeks. I realise it would be better to remove the sheeting first but for the price I'm not complaining. This place has had termite damage. It has also had wet and dry rot in about 8 metres of external wall. 
Luckily there was a perimeter lintel instead of the contemporary top plate and restudding the walls was a reasonably basic task. 
The price for 60 metres by an average of 2700mm high (two gables to cut in) with new facia and gutter and the underside of the eaves on two sides clad is about 17k. That's using roof cladding of .47 as opposed to .42 for just a bit more ridgidity. 
The FC sheet is going to act as an insulation barrier as well so I'd rather have it all locked up. I only have a couple of days to decide on colour.  
cheers,

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I presume that price is including fitting because that's not much tin for $17K!! No more than four grand I'd have thought. 
As for FC sheeting being insulative......err...no. FC sheet has an R value of bugger all (just like tin!).  It will however act as a form of thermal mass so it will retain the heat of the tin....how well it works really depends on where you are and the level of comfort you'd like to experience...but I would've done my best to avoid your situation

----------


## Stan 101

Good idea, Silent. It's only 2k to remove and dump the asbestos. So I'll get that done. 
cheers,

----------


## GraemeCook

Hi John 
I agree with Silent, Bloss, et al:  rip out the asbestos first - the time saving in putting on the new sheeting will partially offset the cost of removal. 
Also, whilst you have the cladding off, its the only time that you can economically attend to the wall insulation.  Do not know whats recommended for Kalgoorlie but double sided reflective foil plus R=1.5 or 2.0 batts or blanket sounds about right. 
Cheers 
Graeme 
PS:  I put weather boards over flat asbestos on a rental property 20 years ago and regretted it until I off-loaded the place.   The window and door alignments just did not look right.

----------


## matorki

> I think you will ad value to your property if you remove the asbestos.
> I have just removed it myself and clad with wethertex sheeting the vertical type 
> which comes in 2.4,2.6,3.0, and a width of 1.2m It goes up very quickly.
> The cost was about 8 grand for the cladding alone and has made a new house.
> This was for a two story so a single story would be cheaper. 
> Make sure you checkout your council regulation on asbestos removal and take care.

   I have just joined the forum to get advice on removing asbestos fibro from a 1960's circa home in Victor Harbor South Australia.We have just made an offer to buy it, but need advice as to how we go about recladding & whether or not it it is worth buying.It is $225000 & has a tenant in it.Is it worth buying at that price & removing fibro walls and recladding? And with what? Have you had much trouble? Appreciate any helpful advice.

----------


## nww1969

> I have just joined the forum to get advice on removing asbestos fibro from a 1960's circa home in Victor Harbor South Australia.We have just made an offer to buy it, but need advice as to how we go about recladding & whether or not it it is worth buying.It is $225000 & has a tenant in it.Is it worth buying at that price & removing fibro walls and recladding? And with what? Have you had much trouble? Appreciate any helpful advice.

  You need to seek advice from your council first.
I believe some councils will not allow you to do it yourself whereas Mine does.
My council has reduced the tipping fees for asbestos to the same as general waste
to stop people from dumping it in the bush which has worked. 
If I was to do it again I would pay someone to take is off as it is a big job.
And make sure you look into the health side as well you need to be protected well
from the fine particles.
My father who is 95 has worked with fibro all his life and still going strong. 
As for re cladding there are plenty of materials but maybe limited to your area.
I chose weathertex as its manufactures about 50k's away and was cheaper than the rest.
Look to see if there is a manufacture near you.
Its hard to say whether it a good buy at that price.
You need to do your research and find other homes in same area that will be like
want you want to do after recladding for  a comparable comparison .

----------


## Nailotus

We are looking to do just this- are you actually doing this for a living? If not do you know anyone who does in the area?

----------


## jago

I agree with all the other comments about removing asbestos check with council as it had just changed in NSW.  
The Federal government are talking about a creating list of houses with asbestos in/on. They will make you list absestos in your building when you sell, which puts your house price at risk. Especially if you cover it up and then sell you become liable for removal and potentially fines.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

> The Federal government are talking about a creating list of houses with asbestos in/on. They will make you list absestos in your building when you sell, which puts your house price at risk. Especially if you cover it up and then sell you become liable for removal and potentially fines.

  Disclosure is already compulsory in ACT and some other jurisdictions - usually through the compulsory requirement for a building inspection report (in the ACT a separate asbestos report is mandated). In any case common law would leave you highly exposed if you should reasonably have known about the presence of asbestos and did not disclose that knowledge to a relevant third party (such as a buyer or even a tradie coming to do work on your house). But again - common sense says just deal with the stuff openly and with due care - plenty of info around and dealing with it is proceed into the market etc so there are few negative effects from disclosure that would make it worth while trying to hide asbestos - and plenty to suggest it'll be found anyway since it will be in almost every house older than 1984 in one form or another.

----------

